# After-Hours Downtown Walkabout



## 480sparky (Jan 18, 2015)

Got a call from a HelpMe who wanted to go out and shoot the downtown area at night.  Since I was bored stiff, I agreed to meet him.

So, armed with nothing but a D600 and an old-school 28-200/3.5-5.6 AF-D lens , I set out to see what I could find.  No vibration-reduction lens, no tripod, no monopod.  I wanted to be as inconspicuous as possible, as well as 'travel light'.  I also wanted to practice my camera-holding technique.

And with black & white in mind (all the mixed lighting color temps would look awful), here's the 10 keepers:





















































Comments welcome!


----------



## snowbear (Jan 18, 2015)

Window of Stairs nominated for January POTM.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 18, 2015)

Great shots Sparky!!!!  I would have nominated 'Window of Stairs' as well if someone hadn't beat me to it.


----------



## bribrius (Jan 18, 2015)

nice set


----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## JustJazzie (Jan 18, 2015)

Wow! Window of stairs and exile brewing company are my favorites here. All are excellent though! Looks like quite a successful night!


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 18, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> ........ Looks like quite a successful night!



Truth be told, my real success came from talking a distressed woman out of jumping into the icy river to kill herself.


----------



## ByronBrant (Jan 18, 2015)

480sparky said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > ........ Looks like quite a successful night!
> ...


----------



## pgriz (Jan 18, 2015)

480sparky said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > ........ Looks like quite a successful night!
> ...



Then that is the best thing one can do.  Were you able to get her some help?


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 18, 2015)

pgriz said:


> Then that is the best thing one can do.  Were you able to get her some help?



Her husband showed up and she eventually came up the steps with us.  They ended up walking away together.  I really didn't relish the idea of doing what Leonard DeCaprio said in Titanic..... "_You let go, and I'm, I'm gonna have to jump in there after you_...._.Tell you the truth, I'm a lot more concerned about that water being so cold_."

The fact that 1. she freely told me she was thinking about jumping in well before I realized that was her 'intent' and 2. stood there within arms reach of me for about 5 minutes meant she wasn't really serious about it.  But she was really upset.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 18, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Got a call from a HelpMe who wanted to go out



What's a "HelpMe," she thought...



HelpMe:) said:


> photo removed from quote



OH! THAT's what a HelpMe is!! Hey, HelpMe! How cool that you get to go shoot with one of the finest people I don't actually know, but feel like I do. 

So, you went out with HelpMe, and then a lady basically asked you to "Help Me."  I'm glad you didn't go out with "GetLost."

Seriously, Sparky, the photos are awesome, as usual--but the story about the lady in distress, wow--I didn't even think my opinion of you could GET any higher, but it just did.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 18, 2015)

480sparky said:


> The fact that 1. she freely told me she was thinking about jumping in well before I realized that was her 'intent' and 2. stood there within arms reach of me for about 5 minutes meant she wasn't really serious about it.  But she was really upset.


It's a call for help.  Sometimes an attentive ear is all they need to turn back.  Good job.


----------



## baturn (Jan 18, 2015)

Great photos, great rescue... it seems you were meant to be there.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jan 18, 2015)

Wonderful shots.  I love the mood.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 18, 2015)

Good shots Sparky AND Good Samaritan


----------



## snerd (Jan 18, 2015)

I was just going to compliment you on those B&W's being so good. But the rescue is a story on its own! Good on ya!


----------



## funwitha7d (Jan 19, 2015)

inspirational, was your route planned or were you aiming to shoot all these locations?  Great variety of mod vs old, looks like a cool place aside from the temp, oh and well done, not every day you save someone's life, impeccable timing.


----------



## 480sparky (Jan 19, 2015)

funwitha7d said:


> inspirational, was your route planned or were you aiming to shoot all these locations? .........



Kinda.  We knew where to meet, but ended up not going where we planned. We usually just drive / walk around until we see something worthy of some clicks.


----------



## Benjo255 (Jan 21, 2015)

Window of stairs is just heavenly. All the serie is nice, but that is really amazing.


----------

